# Gift for boyfriend's birthday



## dreamgirl_leah (Oct 1, 2007)

My boyfriend's birthday is coming up and I was wanting to get some gift ideas and possibly some date ideas too. I am having the hardest time coming up with ideas for a gift and an idea for things to do on his birthday. Thanks!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 1, 2007)

hmm, depends what kind of guy he is, but you could get him tickets to some kind of sport, or get seats at a recording of his favourite tv show, or jewellery, a nice id bracelet or signet ring or something..


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah u can get him tickets to some sport or if he loves video games get him psp or something like or get him mp3 if he needs one of course. if u really think about it there is plenty of stuff that you may come up with.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 2, 2007)

I got my bf 2 Armani shirts, 2 pairs of Armani jeans to match, new puma sneakers he wanted that just came out, 2 black Express jackets, 2 Mark Ecko Watches, D&amp;G 'Baby Blue' Perfume, and Armani 'Aqua Di Gio' .I didn't know what else to get him.




But we did end up going to see a Medieval Times show.


----------

